# Best porn sites blocking software?

## AcidBurn69

Since I don't want my kids to accidently visit a porn site like LINKSPAM REMOVED, I'm wondering what would be my best solution?

Thanks in advance for the advice.Last edited by AcidBurn69 on Mon Jun 22, 2015 9:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The Doctor

Parenting.

A teen can get around any software. This topic has already been addressed. 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

AcidBurn69,

I'll back a 13 year old against any net censor software any day.  You cannot contain curiosity.

With a tethered smartphone, (s)he won't even use your home router.

With a boy bairn, they won't 'accidentally' be visiting porn sites despite what they may tell you when (not if) you catch them, so don't worry about the accidental aspects.

Its all a part of growing up.  It will pass too.

----------

## szatox

YAy, another "how do I control my children" topic. Why won't you ask fellow parents, or even better: your parents?

Your children already have "accidentaly" visited porn sites just like you used to "accidentaly" keep nude photos and magazines around.

I do understand that you want to protect them. You will fail just like your parents failed to protect you. Shame on you if they succeeded.

Attempts to block access only mean you're already late to the show.

No offence. I'm just trying to show you how funny it looks when you step aside and watch the everlasting game of generations.

Asking such questions on gentoo forums makes it even more funny, considering gentoo is all about freedom and choice, and you chose to deny those to your children.

----------

## dataking

Install a proxy.

Watch the logs.

Publicly humiliate them when caught.

They won't stop, but they will stop when they are using your home network.  Unless they are just dumb and persistent.

----------

## 1clue

You could try dansguardian, on the assumption that your kids are too young to even know what porn is yet.  It's mentioned in the thread from The Doctor in the second post on this thread.

I think most people don't take into account how powerful the porn 'industry' is.  It's a huge economic force, and nobody wants to be associated with it even if they watch it.  As a result of that the porn sites continually get new servers on new ip addresses, and new domain names, and everything changes much faster than any porn blocker could hope to manage.  They get the word out by using ads in semi-questionable sites and directed advertising.

My first porn exposure was discovering my dad's stash in the garage, that would have been in the 70's.  Based on everything I ever heard from him, he's never seen porn at all, but somebody was hiding a pretty good stash of magazines in the garage.

As far as computer porn goes, you and just about every government in the world are trying to figure out how to corral porn into an easily confined space.  IMO the battle was lost back when businesses became able to use the Internet for personal gain, when .com domains came out.  There should have been a .xxx domain back then, and some clear multicultural guidelines as to what constitutes porn.

----------

## Akkara

New user, their very first post is an atypical question for the forum. To the uninitiated passer-by it might seem it'd belong here, but to the regulars it looks odd and out of place.  There's no mention of packages they might have already tried, or of things that are/aren't in portage that did/didn't work for them.

My bets are this is a "seed" question that will soon sprout a reply by another new user that "just happened to be browsing here" and "noticed this" and that "product X works very well for them".  With a side bet on "product X" only working on MS.Windows.

----------

## Akkara

And today, on this day of 2015 Jun 22 at 9:12 UTC, the linkspam arrives, as predicted above.

Although I had guessed wrong.  It linked to a porn source, not a porn-blocker as suggested by their question.

----------

